# is it too late to add dbol to my cycle



## Nok (Oct 21, 2012)

dianabol is usually used as a kick start for testosterone enanthate cycles, i know this. however i am 4 weeks into my 15 week cycle of test e (500mg/week), and i have dropped my body fat significantly in the time i've been on it already.

so i'm wondering if i can capitalize on this amazing deal my site has and get some dianabol for crazy cheap ($18 for 4 weeks supply). i would basically be eating 30mg/day for 4 weeks. it would be 10 to 12 days for it to get here.

so lets say week 6 - 10 of my cycle i would be on dianabol. that would give me time to drop a couple more %'s of bf.

does this sound reasonable?


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Oct 21, 2012)

yes, iam adding dbol at the end of my test/tren cycle.


_*Week 1-6* 500mg Test E _
*Week 7*_ 750mg TE _
*Week 8*_ 1 gram TE _
*Week 9*_ 1 gram TE / 350mg Tren Ace / 25mg D-bol daily_
*Week 10*_ 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace / 25mg D-bol daily_
*Week 11*_ 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace / 50mg D-bol daily_
*Week 12*_ 1,500mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace / 50mg D-bol daily_
*Week 13*_ 350mg Tren Ace / 50mg D-bol daily_


----------



## Nok (Oct 21, 2012)

that is a beast-cycle.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah why not... The only hard rules that need to be followed is pct protocol.  I take and add short esters and orals all the time.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 21, 2012)

im adding 50mg of dbol at the end of my 12 week cycle. i would add it to the last 4 weeks of your cycle.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

Dbol is fine  but its not gunna help u lose fat. It will make u look fatter from water retention. 

When u drop it the bloat will go away. It will help preserve muscle while cutting if that's what you're doing


----------



## longworthb (Oct 21, 2012)

This^^


----------



## Z499 (Oct 21, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Dbol is fine  but its not gunna help u lose fat. It will make u look fatter from water retention.
> 
> When u drop it the bloat will go away. It will help preserve muscle while cutting if that's what you're doing




Would aromasin help control the bloating?


----------



## Nok (Oct 22, 2012)

i'm not really "cutting" i'm more recomping my body i guess you could say. i am taking 500mg/week of test E and i am eating at maintence calories (2300)

i figure i will keep this up, try and drop a few more bf% until the dianabol gets here (roughly 10 - 12 days) and then bump my calories up to around 2600, maybe 2800 for the remainder of my cycle.

i will have about 200mg of dianabol left over after taking 30mg a day, for 4 weeks. i read that dbol will help my pct out alot, so i'm wondering how i could incorporate the 200mg of dbol into my pct??

any recommendations?


----------



## Nok (Oct 22, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Would aromasin help control the bloating?



i bloated up pretty bad at the beginning of this cycle, and was taking .5mg every 3 days. so i bumped it up to .5mg every day (was also getting itchy nipples) and the bloat has gone away. i'm starting to look pretty cut infact.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2012)

aromasin lowers E2 slightly more but any AI will work to help control bloat, high water intake and watching carbs/sodium are also very important


But yes you can add orals anywhere you like in the cycle really, I think the last 4 weeks might be better but that will work


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 22, 2012)

50mg of proviron is GODLY with dbol to control bloat. My results and gains are fucking nuts

900mg test (going to a gram)
60mg dbol
600mg deca
50mg proviron
12.5 aromasin eod

on the 4th week and I am up 13 lbs and my abs look better then when I started.

Throwing in Anadrol this week at 100mgs for 4-5 weeks. Will get blood work done at the 3rd week and if every thing is good I will go for 5 weeks and yes thats dbol and drol together.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopefully you'll be able to eat still. 50mgs dbol kills my appetite. 35-40mgs and I'm good. Love dbol


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 22, 2012)

drol kills my appetite, which is why i keep a carb powder on hand and worst case EQ


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 22, 2012)

Word. I might actually cut on dbol and drol to keep my appetite down.


----------



## spartan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> yes, iam adding dbol at the end of my test/tren cycle.
> 
> 
> _*Week 1-6* 500mg Test E _
> ...



You should see if you could get your TE to 2g now that would be cool. 

At those t levels I would be sleeping all day long.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that why I've been sleeping so god damn much?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 22, 2012)

Does high dose test really make you sleepy? Never went over 700mg personally


----------



## Nok (Oct 22, 2012)

i have had pretty good results so far with my Test-only cycle. i'm wondering how well Dianabol works?? i heard it works great...

i saw one of my buddies yesterday that i haven't seen since i started this cycle and he said "oh shit you got big"

now if i can just get that reaction out of my coworkers that i see every day


----------



## Nok (Oct 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

Nok said:


> i have had pretty good results so far with my Test-only cycle. i'm wondering how well Dianabol works?? i heard it works great...
> 
> i saw one of my buddies yesterday that i haven't seen since i started this cycle and he said "oh shit you got big"
> 
> now if i can just get that reaction out of my coworkers that i see every day



You don't want your co-workers thinking you're geared. Let them think its creatine etc 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You don't want your co-workers thinking you're geared. Let them think its creatine etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk



That's it. My boy is in week 10 of 12 and just had his boss sit him down and talk to him about te dangers of steroids lmao. Being noticed isn't always good


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 26, 2012)

DBOL is the best oral in my opinion period. When I get on Dbol every thing I bench has the number 315 in it. 315 is my starting set on flat bench and my ending set on incline. I love DBOL shit is amazing. With Proviron it puts it even at a new level.


----------



## jpound (Oct 26, 2012)

Nothing like DBOL!  Mid cycle I find Myself Missing them Greatly!


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, its to late. Please send to me


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll never use a bulking oral besides Dbol or superdrol, no need, they both work amazing and the sides were never bad for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I'll never use a bulking oral besides Dbol or superdrol, no need, they both work amazing and the sides were never bad for me



^^^^Pretty much this. I got a feeling that dbol is less harsh on the system thou


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 26, 2012)

yea maybe a bit, I love how dry superdrol is though, gain lbm like a mofo without lookin like a balloon lol. It does make me anxious and a bit agressive though, feels similar to tren just not as bad for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> yea maybe a bit, I love how dry superdrol is though, gain lbm like a mofo without lookin like a balloon lol. It does make me anxious and a bit agressive though, feels similar to tren just not as bad for me



Im hitting that methadrol Extreme, that's some strong shit. Aggression for sure - easily as much as tren.


----------

